# Kid just dropped



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

We are brand new to the goat thing and just bought 12 bred does like a month ago. While I was at work today one of our does dropped a kid. What do I need to do ? We have the mother and kid separated off right now in a separate pin with water and food.


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Worm mom, make sure baby is nursing and strong. Make sure mom passed the placenta. If it's currently cold where you live, make sure the kid is okay.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

BTW, congratulations! The kid is adorable. Is it a buck or doe? 

Forgot to mention, if the baby is having trouble nursing you can milk out mom a little to help relieve some pressure.


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

Doe I think ? What do you think ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, doeling, congrats.
Dip the cord in iodine.
As mentioned, get the kid to latch onto the teat. Milk momma out just a little bit to relive some pressure. You can feed it to the kid in a syringe(no needle) slowly, to ensure colostrum is given. Then latch the kid on. Go out every couple of hours to get the kid to latch on.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Easiest way I learned to tell doeling from buckling, two holes = doeling, one is a buckling.


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you all so much. I'm wondering what kind of cross she may be. I know the mom is mostly lamancha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have found the easiest way to tell is check and see if they have a nut or not  
It's hard to guess on the breed at this age, but I'd say she's got Nigerian Dwarf in her.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I have found the easiest way to tell is check and see if they have a nut or not
> It's hard to guess on the breed at this age, but I'd say she's got Nigerian Dwarf in her.


Our first round of babies were both boys and I thought the "nuts" were an udder.

Now I know better, but it was very confusing to me that first time!

In other news...That is an adorable kid, August11. Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Our first round of babies were both boys and I thought the "nuts" were an udder.


Lol. One of my doelings this year had a little flap of skin where the udder goes, and if you held her with an arm under her chest and one behind the back legs it actually did feel like she had a nut. :?


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

Do we all feel this is likely a doeling ?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

100% doeling. That is her vulva. If it were a buck, there would be nothing but smooth skin with a furry pouch between his legs where the udder would be and a lumpy thing called the sheath by the umbilical cord. The sheath houses the penis.

Whatever dad was, he had erect ears, so likely wasn't a Lamancha.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Also the bucks penis is on their belly and they pee standing. Girls squat and urine comes out under the tail.

That is definitely a vulva though. Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, certainly a doe kid


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

How long should keep the mother and doeling isolated from the herd would you recommend ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have momma and baby away for 3 days, if all is well I will then let them out with the others.

They must bond and the kid should be nursing well and strong on the legs.


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you! I think I will do that and let em out there tomorrow morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

Things are great. She and her momma are running around with the herd as we speak. She seems very healthy


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

Some of the other does look to be close to the time as well haha. So we may have a pasture full of kids here soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is well.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cute kid! The mom looks like a LaMancha, and the baby looks like a Nigerian Dwarf.. so maybe the dad was a ND? Make sure she is warm enough and nursing


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

Newest kid


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

so cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute! Congrats! Glad to hear the other kid is doing well


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay! So cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

really cute - doeling or buckling?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

Doeling. She's a tiny one


----------

